# Flash 03 Battery Charger



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Just picked up my 2010 Flash 03 and can't wait to get it out on Sunday for our first venture.

It's currently sitting on our drive hooked up and just wanted to confirm that the Leisure battery charges even when the Main Control Panel is turned off. The charger power button still seems to work when the Control Panel is off.

Also, does this charger top the engine battery up too?

One extra little question if I can squeeze it in. On the control panel there is the button to see how much fresh water is in the tank and I can see the (unlit) Grey light but can't view a level. Is this just a warning light for when the Grey is full, but no view of it's level?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

craigrogers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It's currently sitting on our drive hooked up and just wanted to confirm that the Leisure battery charges even when the Main Control Panel is turned off. The charger power button still seems to work when the Control Panel is off.
> 
> ...


The charger is mains powered so will light up if switched on and connected to EHU but to charge the battery the control panel must be ON. On my Chausson there were two isolation relays, one for the cab battery and one for the habitation one which isolated the batteries when the control panel was switched OFF.

The charger does charge the cab battery.

The waste tank has a full indicator but no intermediate level indication.


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

Ray, many thanks!

A great help...........[Craig scuttles across the drive to turn it on]


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Might come in handy

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/pdf/cbe_PC100_drawing_STD_Version.pdf

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/pdf/PC100_PC200_DS300_ENcircuits.pdf

With thanks to Marcle leisure

Martin


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

A simple way to check is put a multimeter across the leisure/engine battery terminals and then ask someone to switch the charger on.


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

rotorywing said:


> Might come in handy
> 
> http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/pdf/cbe_PC100_drawing_STD_Version.pdf
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Thanks, although the panel is different, it goes a long way. love a good techy drawing! 

Thanks again!


----------

